# On Jobseekers but unfit to seek work



## GreenQueen (29 May 2009)

I've been on Jobseekers Benefit since March. Due to a chronic injury my Doctor has certified me unfit for work (and seeking work) until further notice.  The Doctor filled out a Disability Benefit certificate (First Certificate of Incapacity) but having read through it I'm not sure it's the correct form for notifying the department.  I have enough stamps accrued.

Does anybody have any advice? I would have been due to collect my next payment on Wednesday but I'm unable to travel to collect it.  I'm also unable to sign on at my Social Welfare Office.

TIA


----------



## allthedoyles (29 May 2009)

AFAIK , If you were injured at work , you can claim Injury Benefit.

If you are unemployed , you claim Jobseekers Benefit.

If you are unemployed on JB and become ill/disabled , you claim Illness Benefit.

afaik , Illness Benefit can be paid by cheque and posted to you .


----------



## GreenQueen (29 May 2009)

Thanks Allthedoyles I know I'm entitled to claim illness/disability benefit but I'm not sure that I have the right form.  The form asks for details of my employer, salary etc and there is nothing there to tick or say that I'm on jobseekers.  You can be paid the illness benefit by cheque or EFT.


----------



## GreenQueen (2 Jun 2009)

Thanks Jaybird, I'll fill it out that way and hopefully there won't be a problem with it.


----------



## Welfarite (2 Jun 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> Thanks Jaybird, I'll fill it out that way and hopefully there won't be a problem with it.


 

Just to say that Jaybird is right; it's a generic Illness Benefit form used for those in employment and aslo those not in employment.


----------



## GreenQueen (2 Jun 2009)

I might be able to answer that myself.  In the past (when working) I've found that the illness benefit section is extremely prompt in turnarounds for payment.  I'm due to collect my JB tomorrow and Social Welfare have told me to collect as normal and they should have my claim processed by the following week.  Payments made to a bank account are particularly quick to come through.

So long as the form is filled out properly along with no backdated forms and all the information is correct they said there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Welfarite (3 Jun 2009)

Jaybird, yes, it should be a quick enough turnaround from one to the other. As far as I know, there are no backlogs in awards in Illness Benefit section. Oncve claim is up and running, dropping in the cert. to the Local Office means it will be processed that day or next, at most.


----------



## GreenQueen (19 Jun 2009)

Jaybird I thought I'd update you.

I received notification by letter that I had been assessed and granted illness benefit for the maximum personal rate (same as jobseekers) on Tuesday.  I've not however received a payment.  I'm collecting my 4th certificate of incapacity today and to date I haven't got a payment from Social Welfare since I notified them that I was unfit to work.

I hope your friend is having better luck as I'm now in arrears for the past 3 weeks and counting.


----------

